# USB-Stick an OP 177B



## PLC JOE (17 März 2010)

Hallo 

Wir sollen bei einen Kunden Daten (Rezepturen) speichern.
Im Einsatz ist eine S7 315 2DP mit einem OP 177B.

Aus den Rezepturen einen Datei zu bauen ist kein Problem,, aber die Datei auf ein Externes Medium speichern.

Auf eine MMC Card ist es kein Problem, die wird vom OP 177 unterstützt, aber der Kunde will die Daten auf einen USB Stick speichern.
USB Sticks werden aber vom OP nicht erkannt.

Hat schon mal einer von euch eine Idee ob das funktioniert ?
 Und wenn Ja, wie ?

Ville Grüße


----------



## Znarf (17 März 2010)

Hallo
Ich habe mal meinen USB-Stick an mein OP177B angeschlossen.
Die folge war, dass das OP den Stick formatieren wollte, um ihn verwenden zu können. Das habe ich gemacht und ein Backup auf dem Stick erstellt. 
Soll heissen, dass das OP wohl doch einen USB-Stick erkennt.

Gruß
Andreas

Nachtrag: Das Format des USB-Sticks wird auf FAT32 formatiert. Du solltest mal deinen Stick prüfen, welches Format er hat.


----------



## thomas_1975 (18 März 2010)

Hallo,
anbei ein vielleicht hilfreicher Link zu Volkers HP,

http://lischis-home.dyndns.org/files/index.htm

http://lischis-home.dyndns.org/php4...ool/&datei=USB_Storage_Treiber_fuer WinCE.zip

gruß an alle Thomas


----------



## PLC JOE (18 März 2010)

Danke für die Antworten

Siemens schreibt in einen Beitrag (ID:21847868) dass, das OP 177 B keine USB-Sticks unterstützen kann.
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/21847868

Das mit dem Treiber kann ich im Moment nicht testen, ich bin erst nächste Woche bei dem Kunden, im Haus haben wir im moment kein OP 177 B rumfliegen.

Aber wie ist das mit der Garantie wenn man „Fremdsoftware“ auf ein OP aufspielt ?

Wenn ich was neues erfahren habe,  halt ich euch auf den laufenden.

Wie schon Che Guevara sagte: „Seien wir realistisch, versuchen wir das Unmögliche.“

Viel Spaß beim arbeiten

PLC JOE


----------



## Perfektionist (18 März 2010)

ich bin nun einigermaßen verwirrt.

ich glaube ein OP77B zu kennen, das keine USB-Sticks unterstützt, obwohl USB-Anschluss vorhanden.

ich glaube ein TP177A zu kennen - das schonmal garnichts kann 

ich habe ein TP177Bmono uralt im Labor rumliegen, das sich mit USB-Mäusen und Tastaturen z.T. schwer tut. Ich bin nicht sicher - ich glaube, ausgewählte Sticks hat es akzeptiert. Aber bitteschön kleiner 2GB.

ich glaube ein OP177 zu kennen. mit Tasten und Touch - das nutzloseste Gerät der Welt (meiner Meinung nach). Gab es da wirklich eine Version A und Version B  ?

EDIT:
da ich nicht blöde sterben wollte, bin ich Deinem Link nachgegangen und fand:





> USB-Sticks können lediglich bei Bediengeräten mit Windows CE 5.0 genutzt werden. Bei Panels mit Windows CE 5.0 können theoretisch Speichermedien bis zu 2 GB verwendet werden.


gut - mein TP177 ist definitiv CE3.0 - dürfte demnach noch nie einen Stick akzeptiert haben (kanns leider nun nicht auf die Schnelle verifizieren).


----------



## Znarf (18 März 2010)

hi,
mein op177b PN/DP hat auch wince 3.0 und mein Stick ist 2GB groß.
Er wird erkannt und ich kann ein backup erstellen und Dateien hin und her kopieren. Habe vorher die Firmeware down gegraded, damit es mit WinCCflex 2005 läuft. Es wundert mich, dass Siemens sagt, das es nicht funktionieren soll.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Perfektionist (19 März 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... mein TP177 ist definitiv CE3.0 - dürfte demnach noch nie einen Stick akzeptiert haben (kanns leider nun nicht auf die Schnelle verifizieren).


so, jetzt auch getestet und für gut befunden. keine Ahnung, was Siemens da für Märchen verbreitet, auch auf meinem TP177Bmono mit CE3.0 laufen 2GB-Sticks.


----------



## cozmik (19 März 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit dem speichern einer Rezepturdatei auf einem USB Stick an einem OP177B. Am Panel hängt eine S7-200 cpu224. Mein Problem ist jetzt, das ich in WinCC flexible bei der Projektierung nicht den Pfad \Storage Card USB auswählen kann. Wie geht das? Kann ich diesen Pfad irgendwie anlegen? Mein USB-Stick wird problemlos von dem Panel erkannt, formatiert. Ich kann in WinCE auch darauf zugreifen und er wird mir angzeigt. Ich kann nur in WinCC flexible nicht den richtigen Pfad projektieren. Als Auswahl zum speichern der Rezeptur wird mir angezeigt:

\Flash\
\Storage Card MMC
\\

Wie kann ich das ändern?

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## christoph2630 (31 Mai 2016)

hi alle,
ist zwar ein alter Thread - könnte aber trotzdem noch wen interessieren:

Habe ein OP177B mit WinCE 3.0. Nach einigen Tests mit verschiednen Sticks habe ich mich für den klappbaren 8GB Intenso entschieden - die sind um wenige Euros erhältlich!
Muss aber vom OP formatiert werden (auf FAT32). Wird er am PC formatiert (egal ob Schnellformatierung oder nicht), so wird er trotzdem vom OP nochmal formatiert. Danach können auch vom PC Dateien gespeichert werden.
Aber dann funktionert er bis jetzt zuverlässig....


----------

